# how to turn off adjustment?



## FrenzyBanana (Sep 5, 2009)

is there a way to turn off adjustment on multiple photos?
or is there a settings that disable adjustment when importing?

i don't like camera calibration adjustment :(


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 5, 2009)

There is both. 

You can use the supplied Lightroom Develop preset to zero all adjustments to an image. The preset is found in the Lightroom Presets Folder of the Presets Panel and is called General - Zeroed. You can apply this to one image and then select many others and sync the develop settings.

In your import dialog, there is a pull down for any develop presets you wish to apply on import. You can place the General - Zeroed in that dialog and your imports will be unconditioned RAW files. I would recommend you try it out on a single file first as all the basic LR adjustments that are applied by default (Tone Curve, Blacks, Brightness and Contrast, etc) are no longer applied. If you like the starting point it gives you you can continue with further imports. 

There is also the ability to reset the default adjustment based upon camera serial number but that is more complicated.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Sep 10, 2009)

[quote author=RikkFlohr link=topic=7735.msg529'1#msg529'1 date=1252165992]
...You can place the General - Zeroed in that dialog and your imports will be unconditioned RAW files...
[/quote]
 raw files contain no other image than that JPEG preview created by the camera' software. They are just that; Raw data. Even with General Zeroed, Lightrom will have to do something with the raw data to show you an image! Altough, as expected, sliders will be set to... '


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard Frenzy!!  I suggest you have a read here: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=6393.'Try and supply some more information as that helps, such as I am using jpegs and what exactly are the settings that you aren't happy with. Camera Calibration has no default settings but Profile does.It can be tricky getting to know your way around new software and terminology but the clearer the info supplied the easier it is for everyone.
Enjoy!!


----------

